# Hand slaps



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

I have been slingshooting for the last 4 years but I cannot stop hands laps.
Does anyone know how to stop this if at all?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Too much power in your bands for the ammo you're using most likely. What is your setup?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

You should have come here 4y ago. I started out here and haven't had more than a dozen hand slaps.

As Matt said, you probably have too much band power for your ammo.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

There was a post lat week actually that dealt with this issue (breaking bands). Logic is bigger bands = more power. But thats only true up to a point... Draw length is the key to more power - longer draw = more speed. Or use ammo thats matched to your bands - bigger bands needs bigger balls.

Basically if you're getting hand slap the most likely cause is that the bands have passed all the energy they can to the projectile, but still have enough latent energy to give you a good slap. Let that be a lesson  It also decreases the life of your bands and will have you flinching on every draw after a while.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Good stuff already said! Another way to avoid hand slap is to try shooting with a Through The Fork band configuration. (TTF Setup)


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

matt I generally use tapered 2.5-2cm wide Tehraband gold with an active band length of 16cm.
What type of bands do you recommend to avoid hand slaps?


----------



## bread (Apr 11, 2016)

You could also try 2cm straight cut bands. Or go narrower until the hand slaps stop.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey Rubber - what size ammo are you using for those bands? - should be at least 9.5mm steel/lead. Also what frame are you using - Could you post a picture even?


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

I use 5/8" cat eye marbles and I use a ferret hunter frame matt


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Ferret hunter's a nice frame. Its the marbles - make those steel BB's. I'd use much thinner bands for marbles.

Go as narrow as 12-18mm for those marbles,. See if there is a difference. I'd recommend starting lighter than you'd think. If you're hunting better to use steel - the bands you have should handle 9.5-11mm no problem.

fun's in the fiddling.


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks for the advice matt I'll try it out


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Hand slap results when the energy in the bands does not get transferred to the ammo. the usual cause is that the ammo is too light for the power of the bands, or the bands/pouch are too heavy. There have been numerous threads dealing with this problem over the years. Here's one.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27705-handslap/?hl=%2Bhand+%2Bslap#entry362226


----------

